# The Dog With No Name



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This posts is very distressing for dog owners and lovers.

I was walking Duke this evening when I stumbled upon a beautiful meduim size tan dog laid to rest partially hidden in the undergrowth. He isn't visable from the road. I suspect he was the victim of an RTA.

Don't ask about a collar please, if I say there were lots of flies around.

I have reported him but he won't be picked up until tomorrow morning.

I think we should give him a name what about "Freedom" 

RIP.


Sue


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Freedom
Such a horrid way to go - poor lamb.
Lovely name


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bless him, surely someone is missing him,  RIP Freedom x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> bless him, surely someone is missing him,  RIP Freedom x


He must have belonged to someone he didn't look like a stray, good body weight and his coat looked good.

Sue


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

poor dog i bet the person didnt report it like they should if you hit a dog

but its silly you have to report it if its a dog but if its a cat you dont have to


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Awww poor thing  

see a beautifull husky once where i am from...was also in a rta on the side of the road


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

carol said:


> poor dog i bet the person didnt report it like they should if you hit a dog
> 
> but its silly you have to report it if its a dog but if its a cat you dont have to


Your right it is silly.

I always assumed you had to report a dog because originally a dog was licenced, other than that I don't understand why a cat doesn't have to be reported.

Sue


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

How sad, God bless Freedom.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Awww poor thing
> 
> see a beautifull husky once where i am from...was also in a rta on the side of the road


Aw husky's are beautiful dogs. I am not sure of this little lads breed he may well have been a cross.

Sue


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

RIP....Freedom what a sad story


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Aw husky's are beautiful dogs. I am not sure of this little lads breed he may well have been a cross.
> 
> Sue


this husky was a beautifull dog...it looked asleep on the sideway 

wat ever breed of dog freedom was he is in a nice place now 

just wish more people would stop wen they hit dogs...it makes u wonder if he suffered or not


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Poor thing. 
Run Free over Rainbow Bridge Freedom*


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

rip freedom

god knows how someone who hits a dog can leave him/her there


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww so sad  

obviously the driver wasnt a pet owner!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry guys the Council haven't removed him. 

I was braver this evening and looked for a collar hoping to find an ID tag, unfortunately he isn't wearing a collar, no visible ID the lead I thought I saw is a piece of strapping not sure if he'd been tied up in a garden and broke free as dogs sometimes do.

I have logged another call, got the number to ring direct tomorrow morning. I was upset yesterday poor lad, but I am fuming today.

One of the questions I was asked this evening is "Is he alive"  I said no I wouldn't have left him there yesterday, I'd have got him some help. 
Are these people for real. 

Sue


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rest in peace freedom,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what a very sad story,,,,,,,,,,,,that poor dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

'is he alive' what a stupid question to ask


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

R.I.P Freedom <3


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awww poor Freedom - hope he/she didnt suffer 

RIP Freedom xxx


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

That is so incredibly sad. Poor dog  I think i would have cried had i seen that.

Keep ringing, the council are really all fat and lazy, because it's a dead animal it'll be last on ther list because nobody likes doing the job. 

At least now he/she will be getting the love and happiness they deserve. 

R.I.P Freedom 

xxx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I was in touch with the Council most of yesterday.

Apparently the Council had been trying to find Freedom since Monday. I told the person that he couldn't be seen from the road and gave specific directions where to park and where to walk.

Freedom has now gone to his final resting place.

Good night god bless 


Sue


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

hello
I think that you did the right thing and there was nothing you could of done, only what you did to contact someone regarding tis poor dog.
I think freedom is a lovely name, at least when he went out of this life somecared and he did,nt nameless
R.I.P freedom
from wend517


----------



## Sassypiggle (Dec 13, 2008)

That is such a sad story, I don't know how some people can live with themselves sometimes - they just have no thought for others


----------

